# Share your funny nicknames or terms of endearment!



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

I love my fur-kid and have many nicknames for him. I know many of you do as well. I'd love to hear them and maybe some cool stories that go along with why or how you started calling your dogs those names! uppy:

My dogs real name: Koa

Nicknames: Booger, Booger-Bean, Koko Butt, Sugar Face, Love Bug, Handsome, Buddy, Koko Bean, poopy, Koa Von Stinker


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ooooo I Like this post!!!

Real name = Ava (GSD)
Nick names = Ava LaRoooooo, Ava bear, Roooodle bug (she's still new to us so havent come up with many_

Real name = Chewy (shih tzu)
Nick Names = Chewbacca, Chewbacca Lou, Chew-b-do, chew bear, bear, care bear, bacca, bacca bear, sweet one, bestest boy

Real name = Toby (shih tzu)
Nick Names = T'obi won kinobi, toby tongue, diaper boy, tobastimus, tobias


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly(GSD)-Mollinator(she is a little devil)She-Devil,Mollzies, Baby, Bubby, Pretty Baby, Queenie, Princess, Brat

Tanner(GSD)-Tannanator, Tanzy, Tanzers, Bubby, Tubby, Bear, Wookie, Chewbacca, Road Block, Wolf, Balto, Cuddle Bug, Bed Hog, Fluffy Butt.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden - Pooh Bear, Fluffy Pants, Fuzz Butt, RayRay, Rooby Dog, Goof, Poor Unloved Baby Puppy

Freya - FrayFray, The Fray, Ding-dong, Crazy Frazy, Goof-ball, ding-bat, Your Highness, Princess


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

Love these so far 

I forgot that I call my dog Yoda sometimes. When he's sleepy or sleeping his ears tend to fall on either side and he looks like Yoda!

Keep the replies coming!


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

Forrest - Pumpkin, Sweetie, Little Forrest, Golden Menace (husband's nickname for him)
Jackson - Pooky, Pook, Bucky, Simple Jack, Silly, DumDum:crazy:
Magnum - Mag, Mag-pie, Magnum-Pie, Magnet
Sundae - Sundae Funday, Little girl


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dallas - Baby Dallas, Bubby, Love Bug

Willow - Little Will, Willow Bean, Will


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Patch (Aussie): Patcher, Wiggle Butt (no tail)

Vinny (Mal): Vin Man

Cherry (Mal): Cherry Berry

Bud (Beagle): Buddy Boy, The Budster


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd:

SigSig, Sig, Siggy, Siggydoodle, loverpants, doodle head


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lets see, 

Jenna is Jenny Jen Jens.

Babs is Babsy, Babsity, Bee Bopper, or just Bopper

Rush is Rushity, El Rush Bo, 

Heidi is Heidi-Ho, Hoe-bag, or Hildaguard

Whitney is Whitters or Whitney War Head

Tori is Toribell, or Tori Torpedo

Milla is the Milla Monster or just Monster, she is also The Mistle.

Ninja is Ninja-Come-Poop or Ninja Numbskull. 

Joy is Joy-Joy, but lately I have been referring to her highness as The Little Princess.

The puppies are puppities, poopers, pooper stinkers, pookers, and many others.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky:
Rockstar
Rocky Top
Wocky
Rocker Shaft (It's a car part) 
Bubbies (I have no idea where this came from)

Cash:
Casher Smasher
Smash!
The Cashdog
Smashie Pants
Smashie Potato


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Beau *
- Baby girl

*Stark*
- Bubba
- "would you get out of my way"
- "seriously?!"

Oh, wait are those nicknames?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage: Mr. Sage, Sagey, goofball, goofybutt, big guy, goofy, and maverick (when he gets the zoomies cause he has a need for speed)


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> *Beau *
> - Baby girl
> 
> *Stark*
> ...





Hahaha. I love it! We use "would you get out of my way!" a lot too. Koa tends to rush in front of you while you're walking and then stop just to get attention!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Name: Sinister
Nick Name: Big Boy, Big Black Boy, Sin, Sinny, Sinny Poo, Sinister Boy, Sinister Black Boy, Sinner, Sinbad, Little Sister :rofl:

Name: Chaos
Nick Name: K Haus, Chows, Chow Down, Fatty, Fatty Fat Fat, Chaos Baby, The Fat One

Name: Wicked
Nick Name: Soul Mate, Wick, Wicky, Wicky Woo, Woo, Woo Woo, Boo Boo, Baby

Name: Isolde
Nick Name: E, Isa Isa, Little ****, WTF, Monster, Irish Princess


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Sigurd:
> 
> SigSig, Sig, *Siggy*, Siggydoodle, loverpants, doodle head


That's my mothers nickname too. :rofl:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Maximus: Max, big goober, silly boy, big boy, knucklehead.

Tora: Little girl, baby girl, silly goose, and back in the day, she was Artemis, Queen of the Hunt.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly - Molly Moo, Whisker's (she has just the cutest whisker's) devil dog, piranha, Miss Molly, Molly Long Tail

Texas - Fatcat, Teppie, Teppie Monster

Paris - Paricat, Polecat, The Annoying One!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo aka Little Man aka Dodie aka Bubba (Husband calls him this just to spite me), aka My Favorite Son, aka Stop Eating Horse Poop aka Poopie


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfgang: Wolfie, Wolf, Wolfman, Wolfman Jack, Jackie boy, Johnny Camareri ( cuz he's a big baby ala Moonstruck) Johnny, Wolfie face, Goofball, my baby


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

Gustav (GSD): Goosie, Goose, Silly Goose, Turd, Turd Bucket, Sh#@ Bird (sorry for the offensive language but he is just two and still crazy) Knot Head, Booger

Ivan the Terrible (rottie mix) I, Big Boy, Blackie, Old Man

Maggie (retired greyhound) Maggie May, Twitch (she's funny, sort of jumps in little jumps trying to get closer to you) Ms. Maggie, Bean Head

Coconut (potcake) Nut, Princess, Sweet Pea, Nut Nut, Coconut Cake, Baby Girl


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL - this is a great thread!

Real name: Gunner. 
Nicknames: GunMan, GunnerDude, Gun, Big Man, Barky Boy, Mr. Fussypants, Dufus and occasionally %$&$Nut. (It's said with love. )

Real name: Riley.
Nicknames: SnuggleButt, FluffyButt, Sweetpea, Smiley Riley, Goofy, Precious, Chucklehead.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Kane- Captain Der, Heifer, Security. (I especially like Security, its hilarious when I yell it an people look and he comes runnin. lol)


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

GunnersMom said:


> LOL - this is a great thread!
> 
> Real name: Gunner.
> Nicknames: GunMan, GunnerDude, Gun, Big Man, Barky Boy, Mr. Fussypants, Dufus and occasionally *%$&$Nut. (It's said with love.* )
> ...


Lol, I know what you mean, sometimes those names suit them best at the moment  My dog had been called shortbus a few times for running into walls chasing lights!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache - Patchy, Patches
Kiya - Kiya Pia, Sweet Pea
Lakoda - Koda, Devil Dog, White Aligator
Cats
Spitz (named by our late GSD Cheyenne because all the cat did when he met him was spit) Bits
Misty - Boogger


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty is called Goofus, and it suits


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

GSD Molly aka little chomper
wife Angele aka old gorilla
cat aka pee pee
me Marc aka little Marky (I'm 6ft 1" and weigh 220lb) and no she is not talking about my package


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Blitz (GSD)-Blitzy, fluffy butt, puppy, puperoni, fatty pants, pants McGee, Bits. 

Hobbs (cat)- Boobish.


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> GSD Molly aka little chomper
> wife Angele aka old gorilla
> cat aka pee pee
> me Marc aka little Marky (I'm 6ft 1" and weigh 220lb) and no she is not talking about my package


Haha. I love that you included you and your wife! And I'm curious to know if your wife likes being called 'Old Gorilla'....?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

PawsOfAloha said:


> Haha. I love that you included you and your wife! And I'm curious to know if your wife likes being called 'Old Gorilla'....?


Not at all but its always fun to get a good slap to the back of the head:laugh:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody - codyman, puppethead, pookiebear, mama's boy

Isa - momma, momma-bear

Akbar - akipoopoo, puppup, doofster, doofus


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I realized yesterday afternoon that not only do I have terms of endearment for each of our dogs, but I have some that refer to them collectively. 

Mine are simply: My Babies, My Puppies (even though one of them is a very mature lady now) and My Sweetie-Pies.

I'm sure some of you out there with several or more dogs have much more interesting nicknames for your entire pack as well.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I call my pack of cats (3 of them, all female) "My B*tches"

It's funny because when I come home all 3 are waiting at the door for me, they are Security.

I call Sinister "My Bodyguard"

So I tell everyone they are my Security and Bodyguard

I call all 4 of them (1 GSD, 3 cats) "My Children"


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

When he misbehaves, I call him "Butt Head".


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven (GSD), Puppy, Baby girl, Raven-braven

Boomer (Foster GSD), Boom, Boomaloom

Gatsby (Cat), Cat Man, The Man, Mr Sniff (he has a chronic sinus infection - 4yrs and counting!), Catmandu, Catsby

Allie (Cat), Allie bals, Allie ballie, Baby girl (the cat was first but the dog uses it too!)


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

Clay said:


> When he misbehaves, I call him "Butt Head".


That reminds me, I call my Koa a Terd Face. He knows how to work his cuteness when he wants attention and I always give in!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, 

Sometimes I call them The Mangies, sometimes Pooker Butkins and Mangey Mutkins,


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

I love this thread! 

Apollo = Pollo, Boo, Boo Bear, Buddy, Darlin, Sweetie Pie, Pollo Wallow.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs name is Loki.

Loki Schmokie <

German Shepherd Dog ( i call him saying
all three words) <

hey boy, nice boy, good dog, good boy, etc. <

Puppers <


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Akira would be horrified that I posted it on a public forum  but I call her "kira-boo" ...

When I adopted Micah, my big (lean!) 95 lb bi-color male it took me 3 or 4 weeks to come up with a suitable name for him. Meanwhile, my SO and I began calling him "BBD" for big black dog. He's mostly called Micah now but I still greet him with "how's my big black boy?"


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well. J is called many things... 
****-head.
Dummy
J-Monster
J-Baby
Chicken (don't ask)
Monkey Boy

And many explicits... lol


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

Registered name: Daphne Doo Dybas
Nicknames: Doo, Doozle, Baby Doo, Baba Doo, Babza


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Great Thread!! I have 3 dogs, and I always seem to be coming up with nicknames that rhyme with their real names:
"Tori" is Tori Lori Lou
"Echo" is Echo Ghecko
"Ruby" is Ruby Doober, Ruby Pooper, and sometimes just my "love bucket"


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene = GSD/Sheltie/Husky

Also goes by ( more than Jolene) JoJo

behind her back Priss Pot and Fluff bucket.


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Jericho(GSD) - JZB, Barrons, Rico, ReeRee, Shepherd Dog creature, Jer, Boy, Pup, Kid, "Hey the cat hates you... no she doesn't wanna play"

Tora (GSD cross)- Tooooorrrrrraaaaaawwww, RaaRaa, *insert music* RaaRaa Ooo LaaLaa, Pup, Wolf cub, wolfdog, "Hey! Don't be dumb."

Penny (Ancient beagle cross)- Penny Marie.

To call Jericho and Tora both- "Come on Kids."


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

Axl (GSD 13 weeks) AKA - knucklehead
Raven (GSD 3 yrs) AKA - goofball


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Goofball and Nutcase come to mind.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder - StryderPup, Poopyhead, pumpkin head, Big eared Chihuahua, Stripes, Stryde, Slider, pupperware, pupster... could go on forever!


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

Added another nickname for Kaiser, "Jaws". I am thing of getting the music from the movie "Jaws" and see if he will come when it is played.


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

Nova - Nobi, Nobito, Kenobi, Monster, Lord Voldemort


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Real Name= Dozer (GSD)

Nicknames= DeeDee, Dozie DozeD, Doe-Doe


Real Name= Scooter (Cairn Terrier)

Nicknames= Goo, Goo-B, MaGoo, Goo-Goo, Scoot

I don't like that adhesive remover Goo-Gone
I think Scooter thinks his name is Goo b/c thats all we call him. Most people can't even see the relevence. 
It started with , Scoot-Mcgoot --> Scoot-MaGoo --> Mr. MaGoo --> Goo

Real Name= Sadie (Cairn Terrier)

Nicknames= Sadie-girl, peanut, princess, baby girl

It is really hard to spell some of those nicknames, LOL.


----------



## vader (May 12, 2010)

*Vader nicknames*

Kitten, Baby-Laby, Vader-ade, Stinky-Dinky-Do


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Real name = Kaia, which turned into Kai. Then, someone called her Kaiser, which turned into Kaiser Permanente. That turned into Nente.

So, from the name Kaia, we got Kai, KaiKai, Kaiser, Kaiser Permanente, and Nente. 

Real name = Kona (after the beer). Nicknames, KonKon, Konster, Devil kitty, Beerhead, Queen and Princess.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

*Kobe* 
Bear, kobe bear, big man, mummys boy, grumpy ole man
*Tux *
spin, spindle, 
*Scamp*
doodle, toodle, poo poo, dingleberry, some too rude to mention
*Squeaker cat*
Ninja kitty
*Lord kittington*
mr kitty, his lordship, 
*Jinx, minx and vixen*
collectively the three witches, evil sisters, satans spawn lol


----------

